# Not able to create a discussion in the 'Cultural Section'



## Masood

Has anyone else had this problem?

When I try to create a new thread, a message tells me I don't have the right permissions.

How can I fix this?


----------



## Loob

Masood, when you say 'Cultural Section' are you asking about _Cultural Discussions_ (which is closed to new threads?). Because I see you've now opened a thread in the _Culture Café._


----------



## swift

I considered that my post was no longer useful since you just created a thread in the CC. But here is the answer to your question:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1670893

Best,


J.


----------



## Masood

Loob said:


> Masood, when you say 'Cultural Section' are you asking about _Cultural Discussions_ (which is closed to new threads?). Because I see you've now opened a thread in the _Cultural Café._


I meant Cultural Discussions, so now I have an explanation, thanks.

I've since created my thread in 'Cultural Café'.

Thanks.


----------



## Jampuppy

Jana337 said:


> Here's a detailed explanation.
> 
> Jana


 
Hi Jana,

I was wondering the same thing, but that link takes me to a page solely about moderators. I'd like to take part in the forum Cultural Café. I understand the "6 months" part, but not what is required to become a senior member. Could you or someone else please clarify?

Thanks so much. Great forum! Thanks for the work! 

Catherine


----------



## jann

Welcome, Catherine!

As you realize, participation in the Culture Café has nothing to do with moderation or moderators... and so I've transferred your question out of a thread about moderators and into a thread about the Cultural forums.

To access the Culture Café forum and participate there, you must be a senior member, and you must have been registered for more than 6 months.  Senior members are those who have more than 100 posts.  For information about membership levels, please see threads like these ones. 

The old Cultural Discussions forum is visible to all, but you have to have more than 30 posts before you can participate there, and it is not possible to create any new threads (only post in old ones)... as explained here. 

Jann
French forums moderator


----------



## Jampuppy

jann said:


> Welcome, Catherine!
> 
> As you realize, participation in the Culture Café has nothing to do with moderation or moderators... and so I've transferred your question out of a thread about moderators and into a thread about the Cultural forums.
> 
> Jann
> French forums moderator


 
Thank you, Jann.  Could you please clarify?  Did I post in the wrong area?  In order to understand how to correctly post, it would help me to understand how the discussion "Junior Member, Senior Member or just Member?" that I replied to has turned into "How does one become a moderator," (where I would not look for an answer to that question)?

Catherine


----------



## jann

Jampuppy said:


> Thank you, Jann.  Could you please clarify?  Did I post in the wrong area?  In order to understand how to correctly post, it would help me to understand how the discussion "Junior Member, Senior Member or just Member?" that I replied to has turned into "How does one become a moderator," (where I would not look for an answer to that question)?
> 
> Catherine


I think you must have accidentally posted in the wrong thread. 

This is the thread where you posted your question yesterday -->  How does one become a moderator?
As you can see, the individual post title for Jana's post #8 in that thread is "Re: Junior Member, Senior Member or just Member?"  Perhaps that is what confused you?  

Looking back at the history of that thread, I can see that it was both split and merged in the past (when people ask the same question as someone else, we often group the answers together into a single thread... and conversely, when people ask a new question, we split it off into a new thread).  However, until your own post there, there had been no activity whatsoever in that thread since December 2009... so there was no splitting or merging to confuse matters yesterday!


----------



## Jampuppy

jann said:


> Looking back at the history of that thread, I can see that it was both split and merged in the past (when people ask the same question as someone else, we often group the answers together into a single thread... and conversely, when people ask a new question, we split it off into a new thread). However, until your own post there, there had been no activity whatsoever in that thread since December 2009... so there was no splitting or merging to confuse matters yesterday!


 
Okay.  Because when I looked at my original post, the heading was indeed "Junior member, ...".  That_ is_ confusing!  I just didn't want to start off on the wrong foot, and if I did, then get it clarified so I don't make the same mistake repeatedly.  What I like about this forum is its integrity.  You moderators do a wonderful job keeping it neat and tidy!  Kudos!  And thank you!


----------



## jann

No worries. 

It's a small quirk of the vBullentin software that our forums run on.  If you reply in a thread _without_ quoting anyone else (as I am doing here), then the title of your individual post will be _Re: [current title of thread at time of your message]_.  But if you quote someone else's message in your reply, then the title of your individual post will be _Re: [title of the individual post you quoted]_.... unless you deliberately change the title of your individual post in the "Advanced mode" window before submitting (as I did in post #8 above).  

As you can imagine, the individual post titles can be quite varied if multiple people's answers on the same topic were merged into one thread from different locations, or if the moderators need to change the title of the thread after a few people have already posted replies...


----------



## Jampuppy

Okay.  Thanks for helping the noob, Jann!  I want to contribute here, not make more work for the mods!


----------

